# Mobile Internet Conections



## John McK (Jul 14, 2009)

Can any one offer any input on mobile connections for the internet. I am comparing a dongle and landline. Ideas on provider costs and ACTUAL download speeds would be useful.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It's been discussed many times on many forums. The overwhelming response seems to be - dongles are OK for emergencies and when you are on the road but for a serious business user they are at best problematic and often a complete nightmare. 

I have Bluetooth and it's "OK" if I am away from a landline for an hour or so but hassle if I want to answer a forum like this or add to Twitter etc


----------



## Kitty3 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wonder if anyone has come across a map of landline broadband provision around the country, it might help people focus on where they want to move to? We are in Asturias and the coverage is very poor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kitty3 said:


> Wonder if anyone has come across a map of landline broadband provision around the country, it might help people focus on where they want to move to? We are in Asturias and the coverage is very poor.


you could try here

Mapa de análisis del ADSL de Telefónica 10 Mb


although it doesn't seem to be too brilliant - it say's it can't find an analysis for my postcode - yet I'm using telefonica ADSL

until recently I was using an orange dongle - it was reliable enough for me to teach using skype & a webcam - but did soemtimes 'fall down' in bad weather


we moved a couple of hundred metres & the signal was not so great


----------

